
I have $12M in Bitcoin I want to give away - jpatokal
https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/6fnosv/i_have_12_million_in_bitcoin_i_want_to_give_away/
======
dang
This is no more intellectually interesting than the 1970s game shows where
they filled a glass cage with money and let someone with a paper bag in for 30
seconds.

Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
anotherturn
Kudos to you.

My recommendation -
[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate) \- they
seem to be the only organization fighting to keep the internet open and
accessible allowing technologies and services like bitcoin to exist and grow.

~~~
fosco
yes, and they make it easy to accept bitcoin, no need to transfer to cash
first. (this may have been implied but unsure if others knew that)

------
martinko
... Fake? There is literally no proof that he is in possession of the money,
let alone that he is giving it away.

------
xor1
I'm really, really amused by all of the people posting their wallet address in
the Hacker News comments. How do you not understand that the submission links
to a Reddit thread, and that that's where you're supposed to be posting your
address?

~~~
altern8tif
The rules of the subreddit states that you shouldn't really be posting your
wallet addresses on their threads.

Having said that, I think the OP's message inbox would have exploded by now.

------
smrtinsert
At what dollar value would this type of post not be allowed on hn?

------
i336_
I've only observed Bitcoin from a distance as I've never needed to send or
receive money online and not really been able to invest in things. I didn't
learn about Bitcoin until only ASIC mining was viable, but I've never had a
GPU (yes, _that_ cash-strapped) so it wouldn't have mattered anyway.

So, I'm curious. What's a decent, low-drama/no-fuss broker I should be few
issues with? Reason is obvious. :P

I'm completely ignorant of Bitcoin features I might like; I'll primarily want
to export to USD (in the US), and _maybe_ AUD (in .au).

------
bgia
Shouldn't that person start by provisioning for their taxes? The tax liability
of such a position is probably around 6 to 8 millions depending on the country
the person lives in.

~~~
throwaway91111
I thought you had to pay on cash out, not distribution.

~~~
xor1
From what I know, in the US, you're responsible for tax when using
cryptocurrency as an actual currency for transactions. But I don't think you
have to do anything if you're just giving it away.

------
speps
I have to say, it's quite fun to refresh every couple of minutes and downvote
anyone who just gives their Bitcoin address without any reason...

~~~
an_d_rew
And why not?

There is a certain element of... shenaniganery going on here, perhaps.

Giving away "money"? Users claiming "good and charitable works"? Neither side
with real "evidence" or "proof"...

So everyone must simply be taken at their word.

------
arvinjoar
Why give it away? Could be spent on some pretty amazing projects that would
otherwise not happen, with enough imagination.

~~~
davidcollantes
I understand your reasoning, but (assuming this is true, and the person indeed
owns such amount) it is the person's bitcoins to do with them as pleases, no?

~~~
ithought
Major corporations, pop culture and human nature all vying to get an
individual to spend recklessly and in gratuitous ways, but let's not allow any
force of good to use similar tactics.

We can't suggest to someone how to spend their money despite every facet of
society doing exactly that.

------
pc86
Hey Dan, it would be great if we could auto-kill all the comments here
containing a wallet address.

~~~
dang
It seems like overkill to write software for that but I've killed these ones
manually. Feel free to flag them as well.

To flag a comment, click on its timestamp to go to its page, then click 'flag'
at the top. (There's a small karma threshold, currently 30, before flag links
appear.)

------
dbatten
If this is even real... I admire the generosity, but giving money away on
Reddit is a terrible idea. It's really hard to give money away effectively,
which is why folks like Bill Gates have now made it their full-time job.

------
i336_
PSA PSA PSA

THIS IS A CROSSPOST FROM TO A REDDIT THREAD, REPLY THERE

With that out of the way: I strongly suspect that the reason this is happening
is that the person in question thinks Bitcoin is about to tank.

So they're getting out of the market.

~~~
xor1
>So they're getting out of the market.

By giving it away? What.

~~~
i336_
Hmm... okay, maybe my "strongly suspect" should have been worded a little less
certainly.

I'm honestly not sure.

------
sasper
I co-founded a 501c3 non-profit foundation that works with chronically
malnourished children, single and pregnant women, and the elderly in
nutrition, education, and women's empowerment projects in rural Guatemala.
It's called the Konojel Community Center
[http://www.konojel.org](http://www.konojel.org), a project of the All
Together Foundation.

We've received a bit of support through Bitcoin and would love to receive more
funding for our projects, including covering the costs of a free community
internet center that gives students access to the internet and printing
services for no cost.

1Pw67exa4SuPA5Wkc9jFbn11UKhSGuzDox

------
jaimeporras
I can show you how to invest in people and ideas if you are interested.

